# help with shave biopsy please



## anleocpc (Apr 18, 2007)

I need help with documentation that states shave biopsy...
Then in the 2nd statement states two lesions removed with diameters.

Physician coding removal of lesions.

Please refresh me on why provider would state shave biopsy, a shave biopsy is different than excision of lesion. Excision of lesions by shave biopsy method is all I can think of in this senario. Is there a biopsy by shave method?  

Thoughts and comments welcome. 
Thanks,


----------



## Andrschery (Apr 18, 2007)

I am assuming these lesions are on the skin and subcutaneous tissue.  The appropriate code ranges would be 11300-11313 per your description of the removal of these lesions.  Hope this helps.


----------

